

Rebecca Murphey from Yayquery teaching jQuery class at CodeLesson - thesethings
http://codelesson.com/courses/view/web-development-with-jquery

======
codelesson
Super excited to have Rebecca on board.

One thing we're doing with this course (as we're doing with Zed Shaw's Python
course) is using the free online text. Rebecca's "jQuery Fundamentals" is a
terrific primer on JavaScript as well as jQuery.

------
thesethings
No affiliation, just a fan of Yayquery, CodeLesson, etc, etc...

